

Show HN: My Hacker News Mobile App for Android - michaelcheng429
http://michaelcheng.io/hacker-news-mobile/

======
kgizdov
It would be good this early in the development cycle to devote to Material
Design. This will simplify the work later on. Also, making use of Android's
accounts/credentials system is probably a good idea for streamlined and
simplified login.

~~~
michaelcheng429
Thanks for the tips!

